# Mystic Sea Aquarium...



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Mystic Sea Aquarium,Mystic Connetticut....... nice Piranha exhibit,they have a huge Electric Eel had to have been 3 feet at least,a beautiful Chocolate cichlid,and those Leporinus were in with the RBP's believe it or not.That Bircher was near 2' and thick as hell.I just thought those Mono's were cool as hell.


----------

